# Bersa 9 Pro



## Buff (Jun 21, 2009)

Took my new addition (Bersa Thunder 9 Pro) to the range this morning. Almost 200 rounds with 0 FTFs and 2 FTEs . Also got a FTE with the Glock, which never gets FTAnythings. Used same ammo in both, Blazer Brass FMJ, 115 gr. I'm thinking it may be the ammo. At any rate, the new gun shoots great with little recoil and an OUTSTANDING SA trigger pull. The DA trigger is a little stiff, I'm hoping it'll loosen up with use.

I believe this pistol will be well worth the money.


----------



## tekarra (May 16, 2007)

I bought my TH9 because of the trigger. The DA pull smoothed nicely after a couple of hundered rounds. I don't recall any problems with feeding nor extraction in the years I have had it. IMO the Bersa is, not only a good pistol, but excellent value for the money.


----------



## smiley (Jul 12, 2009)

Can you tell me what the differences are between the Pro model and regular Thunder models, and is there a Pro model in the UC Thunder line?

Thanks.


----------



## rmocarsky (May 8, 2009)

*Difference?*

Gunners,

I was at a LGS the other day and they had Bersa 9UCs for $399.00

In stock!!

My question is that since the word "Thunder" or "Firestorm" was not on the pistol, just the word Bersa, is there a difference in quality or any difference at all between the two?

I have heard praises for the Firestorm Thunder 9UC.

Is the Bersa 9UC on equal footing?

They also had Bersa 380s for $299.00.

Are these fair prices on both firearms?

Rmocarsky


----------



## tekarra (May 16, 2007)

The Pro has the rail on the dust cover. There may be some other differences as well, but I have not handled a Pro.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

smiley said:


> Can you tell me what the differences are between the Pro model and regular Thunder models, and is there a Pro model in the UC Thunder line?
> 
> Thanks.


As well as the rail on the dust cover that was previously mentioned the Pro model is supposed to have a match grade barrel, the previous model did not, and all the Pro models are supposed to come with two magazines where as the older models only came with one. Other than that I don't remember what the differences are, though there may be others.

And yes the Pro has been added to the UC models.
All of the new Pro models full size and UC are now shipping with two mags and the Thunder 380s are also supposed to be shipping with two. I am sure there are probably some of the pre pro guns still out there being sold so people might buy their new pistols and only get 1 mag.
Note. Bersa is a inexpensive hi quality pistol. The only downside to them is that no one makes a good after market mag for the Bersa line. ProMags are crap for Bersa and I don't think Mec-Gar makes any for Bersa (if they did I would trust that they would work).
So this leaves a person with getting additional mags from Bersa. Not sure what the 380 mags cost but I know that I paid over 40.00 a piece for the mags I bought for my ThunderHC 9mm Pro. But at least I know they will work when I need them.


----------

